# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  سورة يــــس ...العــــلاج المذهــــل للنسيـــــان!!!

## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأنا أتصفح أحد المواقع قرأت هذا الكلام ,,هل هو صحيح من يجيب؟

سورة يــــس ...العــــلاج المذهــــل للنسيـــــان!!!
 ♥
 ♥
 ♥
 ♥
 ♥
 ♥
 ♥
 ♥

... أورد ابن هشام في سيره قال : بينما ابن عباس في مسجده يعلم الناس وهم

 ... محتبكون به , إذ دخل عليهم شاب رث الثياب متسخ البدن قد علا صوته يهذي بكلام

 غير مفهوم فعرفه الناس فقاموا ينتهرونه وهموا بإخراجه من المسجد , فقال لهم ابن

 عباس : ما خبر هذا الشاب ؟ قالوا له انه شاب في الثلاثين من عمره قد ذهب عقله

 في يوم وليله , وأصبح كما ترى مجنونا لا يعي ما يفعل , فقال لهم صاحب رسول الله

 (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) : أدنوه مني , فلما مثل بين يديه وضع ابن عباس يده على

 رأسه وقرأ عليه سورة ( يس )

 فما أن انتهى منها حتى قام الشاب وما به شيء وقد شفي تماما ورجع إليه عقلة ,

 فسأل الناس ابن عباس ما قرأت عليه فقال : سورة قال عنها رسول الله

 ( صلى الله علية وسلم ) هي قلب القرآن و وددت أنها بقلب كل مسلم ) .
 **************

 وأني اربط هذه الحادثة بقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية حيث قال : كنت إذا تعسر علي

 حفظ شئ أضعه جانبا وأفتح المصحف على ” يس ” فأقرؤها فما أن أتمها حتى ارجع

 للتي كنت أحفظها , فأقرئها من مرة واحده فأحفظها
 *******

 فى دراسة أعدت في إحدى جامعاتنا لمخ الإنسان , وجدو أن مركز الفهم والحفظ بعقل

 الإنسان تحتوي على مائة ثقب , فالإنسان الطبيعي يستخدم من عشرين إلى خمسه

 وعشرين ثقبا منها , وكلما ازداد حفظا و نباغه وصلت إلى خمسه وثلاثين ثقبا

 مستقبله , وصاحب البلاده وجدوها تصل لديه إلى خمسة عشر فقط وان ما دون العشر

 يصبح مجنونا لا يفقه شئ بل لو زادت الثقوب المستخدمة عن الستين قد يجن الإنسان من فرط ذكائه .
 ************

 أثبت البحث أن الترتيب الذبذبي لحروف سورة ” يس ” إذا قرأت على رأس إنسان تكون

 تلك الذبذبة هي مفتاح لتلك الثقوب فما أن ينتهي الشخص من قراءتها إلا وقد وصل

 عدد ثقوب الفهم والحفظ بعقله إلى الثلاثين تقريبا وهذا هو الأعجاز الحرفي الذبذبي

 في القرآن الكريم .

 اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك.

 حقـــا لا نملك إلا أن نقول

 سبحــــــــــــ  ــــــــان الله !! ونصلى على رسول الله...

----------


## الحفيشي

كل حديث في فضل ياسين فهو معلول لا يثبت..لكن تبقى الأفضلية لكلام الله تعالى..

----------


## صالح الطريف

دخلت ابنتي في غيبوبة لمدة 3 اشهر وهداني  ربي لقراءة سورة يس صباحا ومساءا ..وماهي إلا ليلة دخول رمضان وقد افاقت من الغيبوبة بعد أن حكم الاطباء بأن عودتها للحياة الطبيعية شبه مستحيلةوالحمد لله هي الآن بأتم صحة وعافية ..

----------


## الحلم والأناة

> دخلت ابنتي في غيبوبة لمدة 3 اشهر وهداني ربي لقراءة سورة يس صباحا ومساءا ..وماهي إلا ليلة دخول رمضان وقد افاقت من الغيبوبة بعد أن حكم الاطباء بأن عودتها للحياة الطبيعية شبه مستحيلةوالحمد لله هي الآن بأتم صحة وعافية ..


ليس بالضرورة أن السبب سورة يس
قد يكون لجوءك إلى الله تعالى
والاستشفاء بالقرآن
وربما لو قرأت غيرها لشفيت
لأن القرآن كله شفاء

----------


## الحلم والأناة

بقي أمروهو صحة نسبة الكلام لابن تيميةمنذ الصباح وأنا أبحث عنه في الشاملة وغيرها فلم أجده

----------


## خالد الدرملى

السلام عليكم
ياأخى الكريم
ان الشغل الشاغل للمؤمنين ( الحب ) أى حب الله
والشغل الشاغل للمحسنين ( القرب ) أى من الله
والشغل الشاغل للمقربين   ( الاخلاص )  فما هى الا لحظة صدق فيها اخلاص سواء قراءت فيها شيئا من كلام الله أو دعوته بشيئا من دعاء رسوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الا استجاب الله لك وأعطاك ماتريد فهو سبحانه الكريم .
أما الاجابة عن سؤالك ، فهى ترجع لحال السائل وعلم الله به .
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لشيخنا محمد عمرو بن عبد اللطيف رحمه الله جزء في : ( حديث « قلب القرآن يس » في الميزان وجملة مما رُوي في فضلها ) .
ولا يصح فيها شيء مرفوع .
فليس صحيحا ما قيل في الكلام المنقول . وشكر الله لأختنا الفاضلة وكل الإخوة المعلقين .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

والكلام المنقول عن شيخ الإسلام غريب لا أعرفه .

----------


## خبير الاعشاب عطار صويلح

العودة للعلاج بالرقى الموافق للقران والسنة

صحيح الرقية الشرعية 

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## آسية سليمان

من المعلوم في الر قية أن الإنسان يرقي من القران ماكان مناسبا لحاله بحكم انه كله شفاء وايضا كون في تلك الطريقة تدبر وتامل القران للتنزيل كل اية او استعمال كل آية مع مايناسبها من الحالة التي يراد الاستشفاء منها بالقران ولعلنا لو تاملنا سورة يس لوجدنا ربما فيها معان تناسب حال من ابتلي بالنسيان والله جل في علاه اعلم واجل

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ما صِحة موضوع تأثير سورة (يس) في علاج النسيان ؟

السلام عليكم وحمه الله وبركاته
أسعد الله أيامك شيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم, وجزاك الله الجنة
أريد الاستفسار حول صحة هذا الموضوع المتعلق بأن سورة يس تعالج النسيان
سورة يس العلاج المذهل للنسيان
أورد ابن هشام في سيره قال : بينما ابن عباس في مسجده يعلم الناس وهم محتبكون به , إذ دخل عليهم شاب رث الثياب متسخ البدن قد علا صوته يهذي بكلام غير مفهوم فعرفه الناس فقاموا ينتهرونه وهموا بإخراجه من المسجد , فقال لهم ابن عباس : ما خبر هذا الشاب ؟ قالوا له إنه شاب في الثلاثين من عمره قد ذهب عقله في يوم وليلة , وأصبح كما ترى مجنونا لا يعي ما يفعل, فقال لهم صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أدنوه مني , فلما مثل بين يديه وضع ابن عباس يده على رأسه وقرأ عليه سورة يس فما أن انتهى منها حتى قام الشاب وما به شيء وقد شفي تماما ورجع إليه عقلة , فسأل الناس ابن عباس ما قرأت عليه فقال : سورة قال عنها رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم (هي قلب القرآن و وددت أنها بقلب كل مسلم ) .
وأني أربط هذه الحادثة بقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية حيث قال : كنت إذا تعسر علي حفظ شيء أضعه جانبا وأفتح المصحف على يس فأقرؤها فما أن أتمها حتى أرجع للتي كنت أحفظها , فأقرئها من مرة واحدة فأحفظها
وفي دراسة أعدت في إحدى جامعاتنا لمخ الإنسان , وجدوا أن مركز الفهم والحفظ بعقل الإنسان تحتوي على مائة ثقب , فالإنسان الطبيعي يستخدم من عشرين إلى خمسة وعشرين ثقبا منها , وكلما ازداد حفظا و نباغه وصلت إلى خمسة وثلاثين ثقبا مستقبلة , وصاحب البلادة وجدوها تصل لديه إلى خمسة عشر فقط وأن ما دون العشر يصبح مجنونا لا يفقه شيئا بل لو زادت الثقوب المستخدمة عن الستين قد يجن الإنسان من فرط ذكائه .
وأثبت البحث أن الترتيب الذبذبي لحروف سورة يس إذا قرأت على رأس إنسان تكون تلك الذبذبة هي مفتاح لتلك الثقوب فما أن ينتهي الشخص من قراءتها إلا وقد وصل عدد ثقوب الفهم والحفظ بعقله إلى الثلاثين تقريبا وهذا هو الإعجاز الحرفي الذبذبي في القرآن الكريم .
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك. حقا لا نملك إلا أن نقول سبحان الله! ونصلي على رسول الله فرددوها ولا تخرج قبل أن تكتبها
لا تدعها تقف عندك وانشرها ليستفيد غيرك فالدال على الخير كفاعله
وجزاكم الله كل خير



الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
آمين ، ولك بمثل ما دعوت .

هذا المذكور لم أرَه في سِيرة ابن إسحاق ، ولا في شيء مِن كُتب السنة . 

والمشهور عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الإكثار من الاستغفار إذا تعذّر عليه شيء ، فإنه قال : إنه ليقف خاطري في المسألة والشيء أو الحالة التي تُشْكِل عليّ فأستغفر الله تعالى ألف مرة أو أكثر أو أقل حتى ينشرح الصدر ويَنحَلّ إشكال ما أشكل . قال : وأكون إذ ذاك في السوق أو المسجد أو الدرب أو المدرسة لا يمنعني ذلك مِن الذكر والاستغفار إلى أن أنال مطلوبي .

ودَعْوى " الترتيب الذبذبي لحروف سورة يس " ادّعاء باطِل ، فإن عدد الحروف للسورة وعدد الآيات ليس مما يكون له أثر وتأثير ، ولم يَقُل به أحد من العلماء فيما أعلم . 

وقد عالَج الصحابي رجلا مجنونا بقراءة سورة الفاتحة ، فقد روى الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي في الكبرى من طريق خَارِجَةَ بْنِ الصَّلْتِ عَنْ عَمِّهِ أَنَّهُ مَرَّ بِقَوْمٍ فَأَتَوْهُ، فَقَالُوا: إِنَّكَ جِئْتَ مِنْ عِنْدِ هَذَا الرَّجُلِ بِخَيْرٍ، فَارْقِ لَنَا هَذَا الرَّجُلَ فَأَتَوْهُ بِرَجُلٍ مَعْتُوهٍ فِي الْقُيُودِ، فَرَقَاهُ بِأُمِّ الْقُرْآنِ ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ غُدْوَةً وَعَشِيَّةً، وَكُلَّمَا خَتَمَهَا جَمَعَ بُزَاقَهُ، ثُمَّ تَفَلَ ، فَكَأَنَّمَا أُنْشِطَ مِنْ عِقَالٍ ، فَأَعْطَوْهُ شَيْئًا، فَأَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَذَكَرَهُ لَهُ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: كُلْ ، فَلَعَمْرِي لَمَنْ أَكَلَ بِرُقْيَةٍ بَاطِلٍ ، لَقَدْ أَكَلْتَ بِرُقْيَةٍ حَقٍّ .
والحديث صححه الألباني . 

وروى الإمام الدارمي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال : من قرأ يس حين يصبح أُعْطِي يُسْر يومه حتى يُمْسِي ، ومن قرأها في صَدْر ليلة أُعْطِي يُسْر ليلته حتى يُصْبِح .
ونقل الإمام القرطبي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير قوله : بَلَغَني أن مَن قرأ سورة يس ليلا لم يزل في فَرَح حتى يُصْبِح ، ومن قرأها حين يُصبح لم يَزل في فَرَح حتى يُمْسي . قال : وقد حدثني مَن جَرَّبَها . ذَكَرَه الثعلبي وابن عطية . قال ابن عطية : ويُصَدِّق ذلك التجربة . اهـ .

وسبق : 
هل الأحاديث صحيحة في فضل سورة (يس) ؟
http://almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=59129

استفسار عن أحاديث وردت في سورة (يس)
http://almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=85430

والله تعالى أعلم .

المجيب الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم
عضو مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد

----------


## احمد ابو انس

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:

فلا نعلم ما يفيد خصوصية لسورة يس في موضوع النسيان، ولكن القرآن كله يمكن الدعاء وسؤال الله به لجميع الحاجات، لما في الحديث: من قرأ القرآن فليسأل الله به. رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني.

قال المباركفوري في تحفة الأحوذي : فليسأل الله به أي فليطلب من الله تعالى بالقرآن ما شاء من أمور الدنيا والآخرة، أو المراد أنه إذا أمر بآية رحمة فليسألها من الله تعالى، وإما أن يدعو الله عقيب القراءة بالأدعية المأثورة ...اهـ.

وقد ورد في حديث ضعيف أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:*من قرأ يس في صدر النهار قضيت حوائجه. رواه الدارمي عن عطاء مرسلا، وقد ضعفه الشيخ حسين أسد في تحقيقه لسنن الدارمي فقال: إسناد ضعيف مرسل.

وراجع في بعض وسائل العلاج للنسيان الفتوى رقم: 8563.

والله أعلم
إسلام ويب

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> والمشهور عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الإكثار من الاستغفار إذا تعذّر عليه شيء ، فإنه قال : إنه ليقف خاطري في المسألة والشيء أو الحالة التي تُشْكِل عليّ فأستغفر الله تعالى ألف مرة أو أكثر أو أقل حتى ينشرح الصدر ويَنحَلّ إشكال ما أشكل . قال : وأكون إذ ذاك في السوق أو المسجد أو الدرب أو المدرسة لا يمنعني ذلك مِن الذكر والاستغفار إلى أن أنال مطلوبي .


بارك الله فيكم .
كلامه رحمه الله في "العقود الدرية من مناقب شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن تيمية"
 لابن عبد الهادي ص 20 - 21 .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ما صحة قصة بينما ابن عباس في مسجده يعلم الناس دخل عليه شاب مجنون فقرأ عليه سورة يس فشفي ؟

السؤال كامل
السؤال : ما صحة بينما ابن عباس في مسجده يعلم الناس وهم محتبكون به , إذ دخل عليهم شاب رث الثياب متسخ البدن قد علا صوته يهذي بكلام غير مفهوم فعرفه الناس فقاموا ينتهرونه وهموا بإخراجه من المسجد , فقال لهم ابن عباس : ما خبر هذا الشاب ؟ قالوا له انه شاب في الثلاثين من عمره قد ذهب عقله في يوم وليله , وأصبح كما ترى مجنونا لا يعي ما يفعل , فقال لهم صاحب رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم: أدنوه مني , فلما مثل بين يديه وضع ابن عباس يده على رأسه وقرأ عليه سورة يس، وما أن انتهى منها حتى قام الشاب وما به شيء وقد شفي تماما ؟



رقم الفتوى : 2026 
جواب السؤال
نص السؤال : العلاج المذهل للنسيان أورد ابن هشام في سيرته، قال: بينما ابن عباس في مسجده يعلم الناس وهم محتبكون به , إذ دخل عليهم شاب رث الثياب متسخ البدن قد علا صوته يهذي بكلام غير مفهوم فعرفه الناس فقاموا ينتهرونه وهموا بإخراجه من المسجد , فقال لهم ابن عباس : ما خبر هذا الشاب ؟ قالوا له انه شاب في الثلاثين من عمره قد ذهب عقله في يوم وليله , وأصبح كما ترى مجنونا لا يعي ما يفعل , فقال لهم صاحب رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم: أدنوه مني , فلما مثل بين يديه وضع ابن عباس يده على رأسه وقرأ عليه سورة يس، وما أن انتهى منها حتى قام الشاب وما به شيء وقد شفي تماما ورجع إليه عقلة , فسأل الناس ابن عباس ما قرأت عليه فقال : سورة قال عنها رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم، هي قلب القرآن و وددت أنها بقلب كل مسلم. دعونا نربط هذه الحادثة بقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية حيث قال : كنت إذا تعسر علي حفظ شئ أضعه جانبا وأفتح المصحف على ” يس ” فأقرؤها فما أن أتمها حتى ارجع للتي كنت أحفظها , فأقرئها من مرة واحده فأحفظها. فى دراسة أعدت في إحدى الجامعات لمخ الإنسان , وجدوا أن مركز الفهم والحفظ بعقل الإنسان تحتوي على مائة ثقب , فالإنسان الطبيعي يستخدم من عشرين إلى خمسه وعشرين ثقبا منها , وكلما ازداد حفظا و نباغه وصلت إلى خمسه وثلاثين ثقبا مستقبله , وصاحب البلاده وجدوها تصل لديه إلى خمسة عشر فقط وان ما دون العشر يصبح مجنونا لا يفقه شئ بل لو زادت الثقوب المستخدمة عن الستين قد يجن الإنسان من فرط ذكائه . ولقد أثبت البحث أن الترتيب الذبذبي لحروف سورة ” يس ” إذا قرأت على رأس إنسان تكون تلك الذبذبة هي مفتاح لتلك الثقوب فما أن ينتهي الشخص من قراءتها إلا وقد وصل عدد ثقوب الفهم والحفظ بعقله إلى الثلاثين تقريبا وهذا هو الأعجاز الحرفي الذبذبي في القرآن الكريم .. معلومة تستحق القراءة
الجواب : الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .
أنصح أولا بعدم استقبال أي رسائل تحمل معلومات شرعية دون أن تكون موثقة بذكر : المصدر أو المرجع مع اسم المؤلف ورقم الجزء والصفحة ، وبدون هذا التوثيق فأنصح برد هذه الرسائل إلى أصحابها والتشديد على عدم إرسال أي شئ آخر إلى حين الالتزام الصارم بهذا ، فالدين أمانة في أعناقنا ويجب وقف هذا الطوفان الهائل عبر البريد الإلكتروني والرسائل النصية بمعلومات لا ندري مصدرها ثم توزع على الناس على أنها دين ، ويظل حساب من أرسلها شديدا عند الله إن لم يكلف نفسه عناء البحث والسؤال قبل البث والإرسال .
كما أشكر لكم شدة حرصكم الدائم على التوثق والاهتمام بالسؤال عن صحة كل ما يردكم من معلومات عبر رسائل بها معلومات كاذبة وقصص واهية وأحاديث موضوعة مما يسبب تشويشا في عقيدة المسلم ودينه .
أما الجواب على ما في الرسالة فيكون من خلال هذه النقاط :
أولا : لا يوجد في سيرة ابن هشام هذا الأثر المذكور عن ابن عباس ، كما أنه بالبحث في سيرة وترجمة هذا الصحابي الجليل – حسب بحثي في كتب التراجم والسير – لا يوجد ما يشير إلى هذه القصة المختلقة . فالقصة مكذوبة ولاأصل لها ، ويبدو أن مخترعها استغل الأمية الشرعية لكثير من المسلمين فأوهمهم أن ابن هشام قد ذكرها في سيرته ، رغم أن سيرة ابن هشام موضوعها فقط هو سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الميلاد إلى الوفاة وما تخللها من غزواته وجهاده ودعوته .
ثانيا : لم يصح في فضل قراءة سورة يس حديث واحد ، وقد وردت عدة أحاديث في فضائل هذه السورة ، أكثرها مكذوبة موضوعة ، وبعضها ضعيف ضعفا يسيرا ، وبعد البحث لم أقف على حديث صحيح بخصوص فضل قراءة سورة ( يس ) . فمما ورد من فضائلها ويضعفه أهل العلم بالحديث – وإنما نسوقه هنا للتنبيه عليه :
( إن لكل شيء قلبا ، وقلب القرآن ( يس ) ، من قرأها فكأنما قرأ القرآن عشر مرات )
( من قرأ سورة ( يس ) في ليلة أصبح مغفورا له )
( من داوم على قراءتها كل ليلة ثم مات مات شهيدا )
( من دخل المقابر فقرأ سورة ( يس ) ، خفف عنهم يومئذ ، وكان له بعدد من فيها حسنات )
يراجع : "الموضوعات" لابن الجوزي (2/313) ، "الفوائد المجموعة" للشوكاني (942،979) .
ومما يرويه الناس حديث ( يس لما قرئت له ) ، ويعنون به أن قراءة سورة ( يس ) يحصل معها قضاء الحوائج وتسهيل الأمور التي ينويها القارئ بقراءته . والواجب التنبيه على بطلان نسبة هذا الكلام إلى السنة النبوية ، أو إلى أهل العلم من الصحابة والتابعين والأئمة ، فلم يأت عن أحد منهم مثل هذا التقرير ، بل ينبهون على بطلان ذلك .
يقول السخاوي رحمه الله عن هذا الحديث : " لا أصل له بهذا اللفظ " انتهى . "المقاصد الحسنة" (741) ، وقال القاضي زكريا في حاشية البيضاوي : موضوع . كما في "كشف الخفاء" (2/2215)
ثالثا : دعوى قول ابن تيمية (كنت إذا تعسر علي حفظ شئ أضعه جانبا وأفتح المصحف على ” يس ” فأقرؤها فما أن أتمها حتى ارجع للتي كنت أحفظها ... ) هذه دعوى باطلة من أساسها ، فليس في كتب ابن تيمية هذا القول المفترى ، بل إن الشيخ شدد في فتاويه بالتأكيد على عدم ورود حديث صحيح واحد في فضل سورة يس فكيف يدعون أنه كان يقرؤها لتثبيت الحفظ ؟؟!!
بل المشهور عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الإكثار من الاستغفار إذا تعذّر عليه شيء ، فإنه قال : إنه ليقف خاطري في المسألة والشيء أو الحالة التي تُشْكِل عليّ فأستغفر الله تعالى ألف مرة أو أكثر أو أقل حتى ينشرح الصدر ويَنحَلّ إشكال ما أشكل . قال : وأكون إذ ذاك في السوق أو المسجد أو الدرب أو المدرسة لا يمنعني ذلك مِن الذكر والاستغفار إلى أن أنال مطلوبي .
رابعا : أما دَعْوى " الترتيب الذبذبي لحروف سورة يس " ادّعاء باطِل ، فإن عدد الحروف للسورة وعدد الآيات ليس مما يكون له أثر وتأثير ، ولم يَقُل به أحد من العلماء ، بل هذا منهج بعض الفرق الضالة كالبهائية ممن يروجون لأسرار الحروف والأرقام .
خامسا : ما هي الدراسة التي تدعي وجود عدد الثقوب في مخ الإنسان وتأثيرها في الحفظ والذاكرة ، ومن هو صاحب البحث وفي أي جامعة أو صحيفة علمية تم نشر البحث ، وإذا كان هذا على الافتراض صحيحا فما علاقة هذا الأمر بسورة يس ؟ ومن قال بهذا الربط بين السورة وعدد ثقوب المخ ؟! هذا عبث لا يقول به طالب علم فضلا عن فقيه معتبر له باع في العلم الشرعي .
والله تعالى أعلم .

http://www.khaledabdelalim.com/home/play-3826.html

----------


## خطاب أسد الدين

بارك الله فيك

----------


## احمد ابو انس

وفيك بارك الله .

----------

